# Northpark Adelaide Open 2014 (Aussie)



## rock1313 (Dec 23, 2013)

OK guys get exited, Adelaide comp is finally here!

*Date*
Saturday the 12th of April, 2014

*Time*
9am to 6pm

*Events* 
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
3x3 one handed
3x3 blindfolded
pyraminx

Other events that could possibly happen:
skewb
clock
4x4 blindfolded

*Venue*
Northpark Shopping Centre 

I would like to thank Northpark Shopping Centre for sponsoring the competition.


----------



## Logical101 (Dec 23, 2013)

o.o


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 23, 2013)

Awesome! So I'm guessing Northpark confirmed the booking today?


----------



## Dene (Dec 23, 2013)

Yay competition in Radelaide finally!


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 23, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> Awesome! So I'm guessing Northpark confirmed the booking today?



They did indeed!


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 23, 2013)

Well done Brock, I'll message Aron.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 23, 2013)

im going to try so hard to come to this comp! I cant wait!
5BLD please?


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 24, 2013)

bryson azzopard said:


> im going to try so hard to come to this comp! I cant wait!
> 5BLD please?



That's alot to ask for


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 24, 2013)

bryson azzopard said:


> im going to try so hard to come to this comp! I cant wait!
> 5BLD please?



You'd probably be the only competitor


----------



## aronpm (Dec 25, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Well done Brock, I'll message Aron.



Only got this msg just now lol.

Guess I have no excuse not to go


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 25, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> You'd probably be the only competitor



Brock would probably do it, and maybe Aron.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 26, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> Brock would probably do it, and maybe Aron.



this is true, feliks maybe if he comes and can be bothered


----------



## andojay (Dec 26, 2013)

Count me in :tu


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 27, 2013)

Honestly, I'm not too keen to put 5bld in there. If you really want 5bld there then we will put it lunch time and I'll judge you or something and plus Aus nats is in 4 Months after Adelaide comp as well so can't you wait for 5bld then?


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 30, 2013)

rock1313 said:


> Honestly, I'm not too keen to put 5bld in there. If you really want 5bld there then we will put it lunch time and I'll judge you or something and plus Aus nats is in 4 Months after Adelaide comp as well so can't you wait for 5bld then?



yeah your right it is close to nats I can wait so don't worry about putting it in


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 7, 2014)

Alright here are the events discussed by me and sweet solving (I've tweaked it a little bit): 2x2 (3), 3x3 (3), 4x4 (1), 5x5 (1), Pyraminx (1), BLD (1), Clock (1), skewb (1) and maybe 4bld during lunch for Bryson. Feel free to discuss some changes.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 7, 2014)

Brock, your dp.

AHAJHHAHAHAHAHAHBAHBHAWEHWAHHHAHAAH


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 7, 2014)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Brock, your dp.
> 
> AHAJHHAHAHAHAHAHBAHBHAWEHWAHHHAHAAH



haha I know, it's the best. Most people can't see the joke though cause it's too small.


----------



## Dene (Jan 8, 2014)

It depends how things eventuate, but I strongly suspect you will have plenty of time for more events. Also don't forget we need 16 competitors to have 3 rounds... This could potentially be an issue.


----------



## SweetSolver (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks good, but yes, Dene has a good point. 16 competitors might be a bit of an issue. How many competitors are confirmed at this stage? Other than that I like the list of events, looking like this will turn out very well


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 8, 2014)

Dene said:


> Also don't forget we need 16 competitors to have 3 rounds... This could potentially be an issue.



I never knew that but I think it's going to be very close.


----------



## Michael Giang (Jan 13, 2014)

Finally an Adelaide competition, Living in Adelaide atm, never thought that there would be a competition in Adelaide so count me in!


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 18, 2014)

So we could say the definite events are: 
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
pyraminx
BLD

and the events that will maybe happen:
clock
Skewb
OH
4BLD
????

Also if we do have more time then we could add another round to one of these events.


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 19, 2014)

Comp is up on Speedcubing Australia

http://www.speedcubing.com.au/NorthparkAdelaide2014/


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 19, 2014)

No mega, no point in going.


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 19, 2014)

MadeToReply said:


> No mega, no point in going.



You told me you wouldn't go  so no point in mega.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 20, 2014)

Holy crap. All the good events. If only this was during school holidays. I'd book with tiger airlines for cheap flights


----------



## SweetSolver (Feb 17, 2014)

Finally registered, looking forward to it!


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 12, 2014)

1 Month till showtime! 21 competitors! :tu


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 12, 2014)

I might be going, if Mum can sort out work stuff so I can go. Man, so many competitions far away from me...


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> I might be going, if Mum can sort out work stuff so I can go. Man, so many competitions far away from me...



We are trying to spread them out 

Where do you live? Have you considered finding a suitable venue so me and/or Tim can come along and make a comp official?


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 17, 2014)

Dene said:


> We are trying to spread them out
> 
> Where do you live? Have you considered finding a suitable venue so me and/or Tim can come along and make a comp official?



I live in Sydney, there has been one competition there already and it was fantastic. I'm not really good at organising anything though, so if there was to be another comp up here, I'd leave that to someone else. It's fine, though, it's not that important, I've never been to Adelaide anyway.

EDIT: Welp, turns out I'm going. Yaaay


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Mar 23, 2014)

When does registration close? Still not sure but I may be in Adelaide that week, would love to go

Nvm I'm registering anyway, will pull out if it doesn't work out


----------



## Dene (Mar 24, 2014)

It doesn't really matter anyway... showing up on the day wouldn't be a big deal, but otherwise e-mailing Tim is the solution to all problems


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like I can come! Awesome, 2 comps in 2 hemispheres in 2 weeks


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 29, 2014)

Registered for all events, I may drop out of 4bld though.

@Ando please text me details.


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 2, 2014)

Schedule is up..........no Skewb?


----------



## ottozing (Apr 2, 2014)

Eleanor said:


> Schedule is up..........no Skewb?



D:


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 2, 2014)

ottozing said:


> D:



Dene said that they had trouble scrambling skewb at Shepparton, you should be happy Jay that there's 3 rounds of 2x2


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2014)

I checked schedule thinking, "I'ma beg for 3 rounds Pyra" and noticed there was one round? I've done 450 solves in the last 5 days, pls Dene!

Let's do 4BLD at lunch and at least a SECOND round of Pyra.

29 comps 3x3, 28 2x2 and 20 for Pyra, yet OH and 4x4 get 2 rounds


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2014)

Yea skewb caused too many problems for my liking at Shepparton. Also given the general lack of interest and the general lack of serious competitors (sorry Jay) we'll probably only do it again at ausnats.


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I checked schedule thinking, "I'ma beg for 3 rounds Pyra" and noticed there was one round? I've done 450 solves in the last 5 days, pls Dene!
> 
> Let's do 4BLD at lunch and at least a SECOND round of Pyra.
> 
> 29 comps 3x3, 28 2x2 and 20 for Pyra, yet OH and 4x4 get 2 rounds



Sorry, I originally put two rounds, then removed it at the request of the organisers to fit in something else. You get enough pyra at comps anyway


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2014)

Dene said:


> Sorry, I originally put two rounds, then removed it at the request of the organisers to fit in something else. You get enough pyra at comps anyway



"you get enough pyra at comps anyway". By this do you mean "the 3rd most competed in event has been getting hosted enough"? (aka less comps and overall rounds than 4x4...)

I haven't cared too much about Pyra since last year, would've been fine with 1 round at previous comps. But it's the 3rd biggest event here, and faster than OH and 4x4 by a LOT. And the fact I've done so much nolife practise this week, 1 round is lame


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> But it's the 3rd biggest event here



herp derp u forgot magixs


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2014)

Dene said:


> herp derp u forgot magixs



Maybe actually address the my points;

-Pyra has 3rd most registered
-Out of Pyra, 4x4 and OH, Pyra is the fastest to run
-Pyra has been at less comps this year than OH and 4x4

I'm not saying remove 4x4/OH rounds to fit Pyra, I'm saying we can fit 2 rounds of Pyra.

Edit: I'll drop out of 4bld if you want and I could judge at lunch... or whatever. A Pyra final, 4 or 6 people would take 5 minutes...


----------



## Faz (Apr 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> -Pyra has been at less comps this year than OH and 4x4



Not disagreeing with your general argument, but just to clarify - we've had 2 rounds of pyra at every competition in Australia this year.


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Maybe actually address the my points



My point is that pyra is the most popular because it is retardedly simple. OH and 4x4 are less popular because they take longer and we usually have strict cutoffs which people know they won't reach.

We try to cater to popularity (thanks for the stat faz). But majority can't always rule.


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 2, 2014)

Why is there a total limit of 15 minutes for 4bld when it's scheduled for 45 mins?

Also sorry Tim "You can't please everyone, and you can't make everyone like you." Katie Couric


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 2, 2014)

rock1313 said:


> Why is there a total limit of 15 minutes for 4bld when it's scheduled for 45 mins?



There are 3 attempts each

EDIT: Nevermind I didn't read the 'total'


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2014)

Dene said:


> My point is that pyra is the most popular because it is retardedly simple. OH and 4x4 are less popular because they take longer and we usually have strict cutoffs which people know they won't reach



Also I hardly see the complexity of OH and 4x4. Taking longer =/= more complex. A 100×100 would be trivial for most cubers for example. 

If you ask everyone at a comp to solve OH, and to solve a Pyra I bet less people could solve a Pyra. OH is the exact same puzzle as 3x3.



fazrulz said:


> Not disagreeing with your general argument, but just to clarify - we've had 2 rounds of pyra at every competition in Australia this year.



True, I thought cube day was 2014. There have been more rounds of OH in the past year (21 vs 16) whilst less competitors.

Anyway I guess it's pointless arguing due to your bias against Pyra, I can accept you don't like the event and I guess making the schedule has its pros. I'll repeat again I wasn't saying replace OH with Pyra, I was just saying add a 5 minute Pyraminx final.

Edit: and my bias TOWARDS pyra obviously


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2014)

Australian Competitors
OH: 64
Pyra: 98

Registered for Comp
OH: 15
Pyra: 20

Rounds held EVER in Australia
OH: 53
Pyra: 36

So can we just add a like... 5 minute final with 4 people or something? It's also the closest event. Any of the top 4 people can win it.


----------



## Dene (Apr 6, 2014)

If we have time, we'll do it. You can best make that happen by helping out a lot all day and convincing everyone else to help too


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2014)

Dene said:


> If we have time, we'll do it. You can best make that happen by helping out a lot all day and convincing everyone else to help too



Bryson just complained because 3+4bld are consecutive. Maybe Pyra final in between?

Anyway, I ALWAYS help out all day Dene, every single event 

Anyway I'll definitely try harder with this in mind, I want sub 3.5 official average.


----------



## TimMc (Apr 6, 2014)

I think we dropped the second Pyra round for 3 rounds of 2x2...

Tim.


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 6, 2014)

TimMc said:


> I think we dropped the second Pyra round for 3 rounds of 2x2...
> 
> Tim.



Drop all 3 rounds of 2x2 because it's a stupid event and have 3 rounds of pyra and a skewb round. Problem solved.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> Drop all 3 rounds of 2x2 because it's a stupid event and have 3 rounds of pyra and a skewb round. Problem solved.



Support from me and Jay.


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 6, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Support from me and Jay.



And me


----------



## Dene (Apr 7, 2014)

Too bad, organisers get priority  . Anyway, everybody knows I would gladly drop 2x2, but Tim wouldn't let me, and I don't think the community in general would appreciate it.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Apr 10, 2014)

So I landed and went to visit the venue today, it's not huge but I was wondering where abouts we'd actually be competing?


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 10, 2014)

Laradoodle4 said:


> So I landed and went to visit the venue today, it's not huge but I was wondering where abouts we'd actually be competing?



The walkway near Woolworths


----------



## David Zemdegs (Apr 12, 2014)

Faz 12.74 OH average


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dang, .07 off WR. 

Antoine = #3 now.


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2014)

How did the competition go peeps? So bummed I had to pull out  . But I had a bit of an emergency situation at work which I couldn't avoid.

Major, your one Do-X-For-Me card has been used for the rest of the year  . You bombed it big time!


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 12, 2014)

Bro we were about 90 mins ahead your schedule sucked.

We added Pyra final cos we didn't have skewb/clock scrambles! 

Anyway Dene Pyra will reign supreme.

Bad luck you couldn't make it, we listened to Daft Punk thinking of you <3


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Bro we were about 90 mins ahead your schedule sucked.



Nofair 20% of the competitors pulled out! My original scheduling had 30 competitors, with 20 in 4x4. You ended up with 25 competitors and 14 in 4x4. I guess I contributed to that reduction


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 12, 2014)

Aron and Tomas made the 4x4 final with 2 solves (missed cutoff)

That's dumb, I think finals for 4x4 OH Pyra should've been 4 people due to the total competitors


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Aron and Tomas made the 4x4 final with 2 solves (missed cutoff)
> 
> That's dumb, I think finals for 4x4 OH Pyra should've been 4 people due to the total competitors



So you're saying less events and less competitors? k I'll remember that next time tnx


----------



## andojay (Apr 12, 2014)

https://secure.flickr.com/photos/robotichead/sets/72157643824165663/

Hey everyone, the photos from today are on the link above. WWWWWOOOOO


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 12, 2014)

FELIKS, GET A HAIRCUT.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 12, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> FELIKS, GET A HAIRCUT.



Nah he's going full Cameron


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 13, 2014)

That was much fun yes


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 15, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Nah he's going full Cameron



Melbourne Cube Day 2014:


----------



## ottozing (Apr 15, 2014)

He looks more like full Jay in that pic


----------

